# Need help from catalog photographers



## ALKCSTAR (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's the story.  I am a professional photographer in KC, but I definitely have my areas of expertise.  I have a shoot for a book my company is publishing, and I'll be photographing something I haven't tried before.  I need to photograph ladies bras.  There will be many, and most likely, various sizes.  
The catch is what they're wanting is the catalog style where you can see the entire bra unobstructed. (front and inside back)  I saw someone had posted something like this before, and I can't find their post to add to it.  A couple people had mentioned to construct a wire frame, however, if I have to do this for 50 bras, that's not terribly feasible.  I am guessing for how often this is accomplished by catalog photographers, there is probably a right way to achieve what they're wanting, I just haven't encountered it before to know.

Here is what I'm looking for.
Sports Bra Bestsellers | Bestselling Sports Bras | Bestselling Womenâ&#8364;&#8482;s Sport Tops | Champion

If there is anyone out there with advice, or can help, I greatly appreciate it!

Thanks!!


----------



## charlbury (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi

I have actually come to this forum with the same questions as ALKCSTAR above. I am trying to get some tips on how to photograph Bras and Knickers in a similar style to ones shown in ALKCSTAR's link.

I can see that there must be some image manipulation going on but how do they make the initial shots of the inside of the back of the bra or the inside of the back of the knickers?

Has anyone done anything like this before, or, what are peoples thoughts on how to achieve this?


----------

